# Circuit diagram of SMPS



## bizzare_blue (Oct 8, 2005)

Is there a resource where i may find info bt SMPS including its circuit diagram..I googled the query but ain't getting useful results...help me....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 8, 2005)

*bizzare_blue wrote:*


> Is there a resource where i may find info bt SMPS including its circuit diagram..I googled the query but ain't getting useful results...help me....


Hey nice post bro!  i too need the link..for a complete and exhaustive info including the circuit diagram of the SMPS...

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 9, 2005)

open the smps and see where are it is connected.it quite easy.if u are aelectronic student.


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 9, 2005)

Ya, I cud have explored the SMPS by openin it but i cannot risk my one and only SMPS for research....and it wud b beter 2 have an idea of it b4 openin it...


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 10, 2005)

I need help on this....somebody plz help me...


----------



## anomit (Oct 10, 2005)

Here are two hugely detailed links. They might help you out.

*www.smps.us/power-supply.html
*www.smps.us/smpsdesign.html

And here is the diagram:

*www.evaluationengineering.com/archive/articles/0805/IMAGES/fig2_smps.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Oct 11, 2005)

Try this :
*www.pavouk.comp.cz/hw/en_atxps.html

This gives the circuit diagram (schematic) of an ATX SMPS. Although it's only a 200W unit, the general design principles are the same as those of higher power rating.


----------

